# lol , what a load of .............



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 15, 2006)

have any of you seem this scam? i just had show you this! 

http://www.topsecrettraining.com/

lol , heres some of my fave quotes:

*"Only Because Of A Military Legal Loophole Can I Reveal The Terrifying 'Decide-Dominate-And-Destroy' Shocking Fighting Secrets"*


"And if you are still trying to defend yourself with fancy kicks, corner Karate, or  "tournament" submissions that take more than a fraction of a second to complete...
bring on the body bags, because *youre MEAT on the street my friend."*

*any of your thoughts on the subject of MA scams and online/dvd/video instructoinals apreciated *

*chris*


----------



## Drac (Aug 15, 2006)

LOL...There was a guy in e-Bay that said HIS system will make you an elite level black belt in the privacy of your own home *IN ONE WEEK...*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 15, 2006)

Is it online training too...oh please oh please tell me its online

What a crock of....well you all know


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 15, 2006)

trouble is some idoit will belive in it and start teaching it out of his school


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 15, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> trouble is some idoit will belive in it and start teaching it out of his school


 
Well I'm no idiot so I guess I"ll cancel my order:erg:

Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 15, 2006)

Sign me up, Sign me up! 


*NOT! *


----------



## Drac (Aug 15, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Is it online training too...oh please oh please tell me its online
> 
> What a crock of....well you all know


 
Go to e-Bay and on the main menu page type in Hapkido and scroll down..It takes a bit for ALL the pages to download but its worth the wait..I laughed so hard I had tears..Only $60.00 US, zuch a deal...


----------



## Drac (Aug 15, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Go to e-Bay and on the main menu page type in Hapkido and scroll down..It takes a bit for ALL the pages to download but its worth the wait..I laughed so hard I had tears..Only $60.00 US, zuch a deal...


 
Never mind..I just checked and its gone...Sombody actually spent their hard earned money and purchased it..Well you know what they say about a fool and his money...


----------



## kroh (Aug 15, 2006)

I wonder if these guys ever lurk on MT and wonder if they should defend their comic book advertised system.   What do you think...Should we...nah...nevermind...i don't have that kind of time to waste.

Regards,
Walt


----------



## pstarr (Aug 15, 2006)

Rats.  And here I've gone and spent five decades training in what I thought was really effective.  Silly me.


----------



## pirate wyatt (Aug 16, 2006)

Blast.. are you sure its a scam?  I already gave them my credit card number.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 16, 2006)

*Fight the Power!!!*


----------



## Drac (Aug 16, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> Rats. And here I've gone and spent five decades training in what I thought was really effective. Silly me.


 
Same here...All that sweat and bruises ..I coulda sat on my butt in the livingroom...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 16, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Same here...All that sweat and bruises ..I coulda sat on my butt in the livingroom...


 
Oh sure you guys had to go and point that out, now I just feel silly for all the training when I could have just done this. THANKS A LOT


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know, guys.  To be able to master the arts with little to no effort is a pretty tempting idea.....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 16, 2006)

It is amazing sometimes, how and what people try to sell!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 16, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> It is amazing sometimes, how and what people try to sell!
> 
> yep , some peope are just weird , done blame them , they were born like it:ultracool ....or were they?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kacey (Aug 16, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> It is amazing sometimes, how and what people try to sell!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com



It's even more amazing what people buy!


----------

